# JourneyMEN borrowing tools from apprentices...



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Am I just too 'green' yet, and believe that electricians should carry tools with them, at least for what you are doing that day, or that hour, or that task? (First year IBEW Inside Wireman apprentice)

Obviously, I realize that I do not need my tool belt to have every tool, for all jobs, all the time.

One JW borrowed my combination square a couple different times...for a job he was doing, not to show me how to use it.
Different JW borrows a screwdriver, takes it somewhere, brings it back 10 minutes later. Not a "Thanks, here you go." ... Just "Here."

Another... "Let me see your level."

I can understand if a JW is using different tools for what he is doing and comes over to show me how to do something and says "Let me see your pliers, or hammer", etc. That seems fine.

It's like some of the guys are setting an example to *NOT* carry tools with you, and have told me "Oh, you don't need this." "You don't need that."
Even though the job foreman has told me to make sure that I have everything on 'The List' ...(see thread about 'Required Tool List...Sound normal?')

I always believed, and have read here, that if I need to borrow a hand tool more than once or on more than one occasion, that I should have my own tool. A couple times when asked "Do you have diagonals?" "Do you have ChannelLocks?" I want to say "Yes, I do. And so should you."

From time to time, we will all probably borrow something from another person, and I am not against letting someone use my tools...Unless you PRY with my Klein 10-in-1...or use my cable cutters as a hammer...I need to stay on the good side of the veteran journeymen, but I won't tolerate anyone abusing my tools (I'm not talking about hammering with Lineman pliers or ChannelLocks, some tools can take abuse).


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

...I may be answering my own question here, but I should be clear that I have also seen other JWs on our jobs who DO carry what they need, and have not borrowed tools from me.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

just don;t lend the tools out. Tell them you are using whatever they are looking to borrow.

If they catch on to that and walk up and ask if you are using a tool (in a non-chalant way but trying to see if you really are using the specific tool), merely tell them you are using all your tools

if they are too lazy to go get their own, or too cheap to go buy their own, that is their problem. Don;t allow it to be your problem.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Depends on the person. I have worked with guys that are free to use whatever I have as long as they ask. I have also worked with guys that just take and don't return until you ask at the and of the day, which gets real old real fast


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I am on many jobs with older electricians that think all they need is a pair of kleins and a four way to make it through the day, anything else they borrow from the apprentice dragging the largest pouch around.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

The only thing worse than an unprepared helper is an unprepared jw.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you.

So, SOME people (including all who have responded to this thread) would appreciate a well-prepared apprentice.

...and so do the Un-Prepared JW...because they have someone to borrow tools from and JW doesn't have to carry them, LOL. :thumbup: :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

for fun, get a shirt with this printed on it:

No tool loans

rental fees:

Kleins: $3/hr $50 deposit
screwdrivers: small $1/hr $5 dep; med $2/hr $8 dep; large $3/hr $12 deposit.
*****; $5/hr $40 dep

etc.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

If you are an electrician on a construction sight and your not wearing your tools you are not working by my definition of working. Although there are a few exceptions. Small service calls I sometimes ask an apprentices to suite up and have them assist me. When this occurs said apprentice better be trying to think one step ahead of me so I don't have to ask for a specific tool.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A professional electrician = journeyman has his own tools and if he has less that need/required he is less that a JW IMO.

I have always been a tool nut and always had the right tool for the job. Having worked with some less than prepared installers all I can say is be patient. Worked with one guy, he had a beat up old screwdriver, Phillips with damaged tip, 48" of a 6' rule, and channel locks that slipped all in a cardboard box. Said he left the good tools at home so they would not get stolen. I wanted to punch this old fart SOOOOOO BAD, we carried his arse for 8 out of 8.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

I worked with one JW who would have his bag next to him and he would say, hey let me see your Kleins, screwdriver, whatever. Then he would put them in his pocket. He would then sometimes disappear with the tools I needed to do something and he'd bitch when I wouldn't have the job done when he came back. I let him know what I thought and he told the foreman I had a bad attitude. He was right! :laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I own more tools than most contractors and i come across alot of JW's that don't have the tools they should and tend to try and borrow them way too often. I've always lived by the rule if you borrow it three times you should be buying one soon, thats why I have the collection I do. 

I hate doing it but I've been denying alot of requests to use my tools because too many lately have come back in worse condition than they left. In fact I have had a few just not come back. Which reminds me I need to re-inventory my collection.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> The only thing worse than an unprepared helper is an unprepared jw.



How true. I am sure we all have done this at one time or the other. Myself I like to use my own tools. However strapped on a I Beam 45' in the air hanging on by my toes I aint going to have a full pouch! usually if I am with a helper we split up the tools we may need in a situation such as this. 

A JW borrowing tools ALL the time from a helper is bad form. Sure the helper can tell the JW to bugger off but that may come back and haunt him. If I was the helper I would talk to the foreman quietly about it. Of course that is risky as well sometimes!


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> If you are an electrician on a construction sight and your not wearing your tools you are not working by my definition of working. Although there are a few exceptions. Small service calls I sometimes ask an apprentices to suite up and have them assist me. When this occurs said apprentice better be trying to think one step ahead of me so I don't have to ask for a specific tool.


 It is in our contract to wear a tool pouch. I have known a contractor to fire a JW for not wearing his tools. On a side note here there were other issues but since the wearing of the tool pouch is in the contract there was little recourse the JW had.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I actually carry almost two complete sets of tools. I have a pouch with a shoulder strap with most of the hand tools I need to do install and service work. I also have a toolpak back pack that has a similar set of tools. The back pack is great for making my way through city streets from a parking garage into an office building or a situation like that where a great walking distance is involved. I don't miss riding the subway to jobs at all. I am all too often on the smaller jobs with no gang box, so I have to be pretty mobile most of the time.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

> *Originally posted by Rong* A JW borrowing tools ALL the time from a helper is bad form. Sure the helper can tell the JW to bugger off but that may come back and haunt him. If I was the helper I would talk to the foreman quietly about it. Of course that is risky as well sometimes!


I consider myself a professional, and aim to act that way on the job. Partly because I have practical work experience already, including being a lead technician on a small crew of techs.

Probably half of the guys on our crew are of the mentallity that 'All I need are linemans, a tape measure, and a 4-in-1 screwdriver'. (Obviously, SOMETIMES this IS all we may need). The other half are actually prepared. Unfortunately I work with the 3-tool half. 

As far as telling the JWs to flip off...well, I am pretty close, I have been biting my tongue because I have a LONG WAY to go. And, the foreman is buddies with all the JW. They all seem pretty tight - well, like actual brothers, I suppose -except for me, being 'on the outside', just a first year apprentice. There seems to be a lot of talking about each other though - almost like teenaged girls? -.
I can understand carrying tools for someone who is on a scaffold or high ladder, but if you're on the ground and you're not actually demonstrating how something is done, get your own freaking tools, or make do with the three that you have in your pockets.
"I aint no tool bag with legs, and I'm not your little puppy who will heel and quiver at every criticism". That's another thread, altogether...
BP


----------



## ljwunder (Jul 24, 2008)

I wouldn't tell em to flip off, nothing good can come of it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I consider myself a professional, and aim to act that way on the job. Partly because I have practical work experience already, including being a lead technician on a small crew of techs.
> 
> Probably half of the guys on our crew are of the mentallity that 'All I need are linemans, a tape measure, and a 4-in-1 screwdriver'. (Obviously, SOMETIMES this IS all we may need). The other half are actually prepared. Unfortunately I work with the 3-tool half.
> 
> ...


 
Ya know in some groups of guys if they know it ticks you off to borrow tools that would be enough to do it all the time.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ya know in some groups of guys if they know it ticks you off to borrow tools that would be enough to do it all the time.


This is true, and it reminds me of working in the machine shops. Some guys would be real a-holes to the younger guys. I wouldn't take it, and would give their sh*t right back to them. 
One of two things would likely happen:
1. They would respect and, at least pretend to like me and be nice from that point on, because they learned that I would stick up for myself and not be pushed around.
2. They would just keep their mouth shut and leave me alone. 

I can see where this approach may work for the tools issue. 
1. If they see that I am not some timid little boy who is just going to hand over his candy, maybe they will learn that I do not just lend out my tools to everyone who asks. (There is one Journeyman so far who has my permission to get into my tool bag for whatever he needs, and he returns the favor in kind).
2. They will just leave me alone, unless they are actually working next to me on a job (in which case it would seem that they would have the same tools that I do).


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Nobody, and I mean NOBODY touches my tools. We have a new apprentice that was carrying his tools around in a cardboard box because he said he could not afford a pouch! I almost sent him home one day because of it! 
Rong, I'm surprised it's in your contract to wear a pouch...I'm only 24 and my back is messed up from wearing my pouch all through my apprenticeship But now most of my work pants have holes in the back pockets lol


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Nobody, and I mean NOBODY touches my tools. We have a new apprentice that was carrying his tools around in a cardboard box because he said he could not afford a pouch! I almost sent him home one day because of it!
> Rong, I'm surprised it's in your contract to wear a pouch...I'm only 24 and my back is messed up from wearing my pouch all through my apprenticeship But now most of my work pants have holes in the back pockets lol


I carry a pouch, but on my shoulder. My back and knees have enough artritis already, they don't need anymore help. I too suffer from the occasional screwdriver hole.
When I first started I wore regular 782 gear, belt and suspenders for my pouches, I would again if required to wear the pouch.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Nobody, and I mean NOBODY touches my tools._


_I am not against loaning tools just take care of them and return them_

_



We have a new apprentice that was carrying his tools around in a cardboard box because he said he could not afford a pouch! I almost sent him home one day because of it!

Click to expand...

__That's were we differ I would have bought him a tool bag and/or pouch._


> _Rong, I'm surprised it's in your contract to wear a pouch..._


_STUPID RULE MADE BY SOMEONE STUPID, not having the insight to realize some tradesmen work better/different with different styles. _

_Why not insist all men wear a size 10 shoe, one shoe does not fit all. _


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> _I am not against loaning tools just take care of then and return them_
> 
> _That's were we differ I would have bought him a tool bag and/or pouch._


 
I agree, if he was putting effort into the job I would make sure he got one asap.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I outfit all my apprentices.

1. This is an expensive area to work in and starting out as an apprentice is hard enough not including buying tools.
2. An apprentice outfitted properly is more cost effective to me.
3. I remember being an apprentice and stretching dollars for tools.
4. The appreciation and loyalty goes miles and shows the apprentice some of the anti-employer crap they hear from some is just that crap.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with brian john and randomkiller.

If the helper at least had tools; either loan him a pouch, loan him 20 or 30 bucks for one, or buy one for him. 

Sounds like he had some priorities in order: 
Tools first (most can go in pockets). 
What if he showed up with a good pouch, but no tools?
Let's all remember what it is like to start out.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Let's all remember what it is like to start out.


 
That is what most guys forget.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> What if he showed up with a good pouch, but no tools?


The average electrician would look at him and either laugh or say you f**king Idiot what's your problem.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

That was my point (one of them, anyway).


----------



## jg8806 (Aug 30, 2008)

you've gotta watch some JW though. if you tell them they can't use one of your tools they sometimes get a bit pissed off as if they have the right to use and abuse everything you've worked for. 

for one company i worked for over a year ago, the guy always had his tools but left them in the company truck he had, which was always parked closest to the job. where as i carry a good bit of my tools on me and rarely would find a spot near the job (in the city). one day i just had enough and told him to grab his own tools for a change, he didnt like that and sent me home for the day hah. i went and got a new job. (he wasnt even my boss)


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

When I was an apprentice..my brother got me a whole slew of tools for Christmas...brought them to work..and my mechanic....after just having his finger up his nose....says.."Give me those tin snips!!"...I gave them to him.... reluctantly....haha

Hey....I hate having to borrow tools....which rarely happens..but when I do..I am respectful....

BTW.....I never wear a pouch....and know plenty of guys who don't, either...I DO always have my tool bag with me, though...and not in the gang box


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Nobody, and I mean NOBODY touches my tools. We have a new apprentice that was carrying his tools around in a cardboard box because he said he could not afford a pouch! I almost sent him home one day because of it!
> Rong, I'm surprised it's in your contract to wear a pouch...I'm only 24 and my back is messed up from wearing my pouch all through my apprenticeship But now most of my work pants have holes in the back pockets lol


 A little late in replying but yep its in there. I tend to lean to one side now:laughing:
When I have to wear my tools it is with a double pouch and suspenders to help balance the load. So far only one Contractor has been anal about that rule. The General foreman would warn us before the owner came so we all could wear our "show tools". That was only twice in the 6 months during the time I was on the job. He was known to fire guys who were not wearing there pouches!! BUT his Company was great to work for. He rented a bowling alley/ game room for the day one time and gave everyone/couple $100. Plus all the beer and food you could eat or drink. That is just one example of the things he did for his employees. There was well over 50 electricians/helpers most with family there. So that makes his quirks abit easier to deal with.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Where I work now,
We've got the tea carts for everyone.

Yeah, heavy bags are a real doozy.
Wear the bags, but only pack tools that pertain to the task, e.g. 
you don't always have to pack a hammer, or roto-split, jab saw, etc.

I like to pack wire-nuts, tek-screws, staples, etc. But MC connectors and fittings can add alot of weight real fast.

So yeah, I'm all about the bags, but I'm also very conscious about the task and what tools/materials are required. I try to pack guys into assembly line tasks that use the same tools/materials, that way they don't raid eachothers' horde of parts or fiddle fart the day away constantly retasking between mc and emt.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Where I work now,
> We've got the tea carts for everyone.


 
Man has life changed, I remember doing 3 trips for material as an apprentice. The carts had really simplified a days work, though never heard them referred to as a tea cart.


----------



## sparky713 (Apr 21, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I always believed, and have read here, that if I need to borrow a hand tool more than once or on more than one occasion, that I should have my own tool. A couple times when asked "Do you have diagonals?" "Do you have ChannelLocks?" I want to say "Yes, I do. And so should you."
> 
> .


 

I've said something like this a few journeymen. They don't like it but it makes me feel better.:whistling2::laughing: 
I never carry a pouch but i do tote my tool bag around the jobsite(all 75 pounds of it). I never leave it in the gang box and I don't loan my tool out unless I know I can trust who im lending them too. Theres no telling how many pairs of linemans, strippers, and channellocks I've bought and lost.


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

i don't understand how you could turn up to a job without the tools!! occasionally you might borrow something but give it right back, im sure most of us have done it at one point, but you make sure you have everything the next day!! 
is a journeyman a tradesman who works for himself? or an electrical labourer who is unlicensed?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i will only loan out certain tools. my butt sets, and tone and probe like to some how run away from me and into other peoples cars. its like they dont like me

i also go by, as long as you respect my tools, you can use them.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Good thread. Yeah, what a universal and prevalent issue. You go to auto shops, construction sites, factories, anywhere where people have toolboxes and this conversation is bound to arise. But you know, it only arises because of assholes. If everyone understood that there are five things you don't mess with of a mans, there wouldn't be any issue. those five things are:
His Vehicle
His Woman
His TOOLS
His Wallet
His Home (property)

I always carry my pouch, even if i don't need it, Because that moment never exists. I exist by the maxim "better to have it and not need it..." 
It's never failed me.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> Good thread. Yeah, what a universal and prevalent issue. You go to auto shops, construction sites, factories, anywhere where people have toolboxes and this conversation is bound to arise. But you know, it only arises because of assholes. If everyone understood that there are five things you don't mess with of a mans, there wouldn't be any issue. those five things are:
> His Vehicle
> His Woman
> His TOOLS
> ...


you forgot beer


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I worked with an electrician who told me to ditch the tote, and pick up a good pouch.

Since I was working with him most of the time, I picked up a belt and pouches, and developed a system, and customize the pouches to the belt depending on what I'm doing.

Unfortunately since I started residential, I rarely ever put the belt on.

Unlike a lot of the people I started off with, I have/had a really good living situation. Bills and rent are split 4 ways, (soon to be 3 ways), and I have no children, and the girlfriend and I keep our money separate. What's mine is mine, and what's her's is her's.

Which means within my first year in the trade I managed to buy way more hand tools than was required, 2 baby drills, a hammer drill, and a work radio.

Did I mention I had a really good setup?


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike, 
Believe me friend, i NEVER forget about beer. I just assumed it went without saying that beer, the holy of holy's would be implied.


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

i learned my lesson about borrowing tools. i was working a second shift at a gm plant and i left my dogs in the truck way out in the parking lot. so i grab a pair from a first shift guy and i snapped the head off. so the next day i went immediately to the supply house and bought him a new pair. from that day on i have never borrowed another tool from anybody. 

my tool system - i always leave my tote in the gang box. every morning i load up my pouch with the tools i need for the job i am doing, that way you never have to borrow tools to anybody because you only have the tools you need to do the job you are working on.

since i have started my apprenticeship (2nd yr) i have spent well over a grand on hand tools. i figure it is a good investment. that way i can be more productive having all the tools i need compared to the guy that walks around looking for tools to do his job. i know we are only supposed to have the tools from the tool list (union rule) but i hate having to share certain tools with everybody that is trying to do the same thing.


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah i remember borrowing a pair of tin snips, without asking, as a 1st year apprentice and broke them trying to cut out some dodgy skirting duct. The guy was quite intimidating so i just put them back in his tool pouch without saying anything..

He came up to me that afternoon and was like, "i think i just snapped my tin-snips cutting the ceiling grid, f*ck it, i should know better" and trundled off! haha :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> Man has life changed, I remember doing 3 trips for material as an apprentice. The carts had really simplified a days work, though never heard them referred to as a tea cart.


Some of the new carts are really getting nice. The last one I used had a coffee mug holder with a cut out for the handle and rubber wheels with roller bearings. I don’t own a tool belt, I use a pouch for common tools, if I need more my tool box is handy.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> Mike,
> Believe me friend, i NEVER forget about beer. I just assumed it went without saying that beer, the holy of holy's would be implied.


Well it doesn't hurt to reimply it every now and again...


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

BP_redbear,

This a man’s question, that could have as easily been asked by any trade apprentice. The problem is that while being a man you may feel a bit slighted, because you are being used, and this borrowing practice is not appropriate but because you are in a subordinate role as a first year apprentice it puts you in an awkward position. 

Let me give you some advice, since you did ask for it. 

Suck it up. If you make a big deal about this, the guys on the job site will see it as a sore they can pick at, and they will pick at it until you quit. Its not right, but it happens all the time. As you progress through he program the borrowing will slow down and when you turn out you can politely refuse.


----------



## pzpoy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a first year apprentice as well(2nd year in a few months) and journeymen borrowing tools has never really bugged me, except for a guy who lost my tape measure. He got me a new one though


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

pzpoy said:


> I'm a first year apprentice as well(2nd year in a few months) and journeymen borrowing tools has never really bugged me, except for a guy who lost my tape measure. He got me a new one though


You think that bugs you? If you ever become a contractor you will be shocked how they the electricians treat your tools. Lost, stolen, abused, and destroyed and they act like its no big deal. Not apology, concern or even explanation. You are lucky to get a shoulder shrug.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Phat Elvis... good post... safe way to get thru the program as long as no one loses or mistreats things. Then time to say something if they do not make it right.


----------



## extrac (Sep 22, 2009)

A days work would be most pleasant. :laughing:


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> BP_redbear,
> 
> This a man’s question, that could have as easily been asked by any trade apprentice. The problem is that while being a man you may feel a bit slighted, because you are being used, and this borrowing practice is not appropriate but because you are in a subordinate role as a first year apprentice it puts you in an awkward position.
> 
> ...


Best advice you can follow. As a first year cub, if you try to start some ****, life will become miserable.

Sucks, I know. I have been there....and looking back, I don't think I could do it over again.

~Joe


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Am I just too 'green' yet, and believe that electricians should carry tools with them, at least for what you are doing that day, or that hour, or that task? (First year IBEW Inside Wireman apprentice)
> 
> Obviously, I realize that I do not need my tool belt to have every tool, for all jobs, all the time.
> 
> ...


 Don't get a bad rep early in your career. If a JW wants a tool give it to them and don't gripe.If they damage or break it and wont set it right talk to the steward on the job but only as a last resort.Find one of the older guys on the job and ask his advice on what to do


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

rewire said:


> Don't get a bad rep early in your career. Find one of the older guys on the job and ask his advice on what to do


Best thing you can do is to just take it. Then come home and gripe about it here for some psychological release. I think the best thing a new apprentice can do, is learn one new small thing everyday. Most apprentices are lucky to be taught one new thing every two weeks, when it comes to learning, its mostly trial and error, and self-study. Sad to say it, and I don't feel this way, but a smart hardworking apprentice is percieved as a threat to most insecure journeymen's job. Stay smart, hardworking, and receptive, and someone will take you under their wing.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Best thing you can do is to just take it. Then come home and gripe about it here for some psychological release. I think the best thing a new apprentice can do, is learn one new small thing everyday. Most apprentices are lucky to be taught one new thing every two weeks, when it comes to learning, its mostly trial and error, and self-study. Sad to say it, and I don't feel this way, but a smart hardworking apprentice is percieved as a threat to most insecure journeymen's job. Stay smart, hardworking, and receptive, and someone will take you under their wing.


 
Savy advice I have seem some JW's hide job knowledge form apprentices.

Another thing I would recommend is think before you say something, as it can open you up to relentless ridicule. This is not in regards to asking questions about the trade.


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

REading my post again, and you'r posts,.....isn't it amazing the amount of BS we endured to become a JW?

I myself, can't believe I tolerated as much as I did.

It really is unfortunate, but "it is what it is".

Your reputation will make you or break you. And most JW's don't give a squat about what some first year cubbie has to say.

Learn from what we are trying to tell you, and you'll make it.

~Joe


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Some guys are just having fun and toughing you up (wising you up), not being mean or cruel.

Some guys are total assholes I found out most of the men I worked with fall into the first category.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Good advice is always appreciated. Thanks.

It's become much easier. I don't know if it is beacuse I am no longer a 1st year, or just being with a different contractor and a different bunch of guys, or a combination of these.

I generally keep my mouth shut, and my opinions to myself, and I really don't mind people borrowing tools, as long as they are not seriously abused or misused.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I let a jw use my channys today and he lost them. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I let a jw use my channys today and he lost them. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


One of my channels went missing a while ago, and the day after I asked both electricians I worked with, if maybe if got into their bag. I have my name written on both handles, on all of my tools. They both said they didn't have it.

At the end of the week, I was sent to work with one of them, and as he was walking buy I saw channellocks in his back pocket, with my name on them.

I stopped him, and pulled them out of his pocket and asked him what he was doing with them (considering I asked him about it days before), he claimed that I borrowed one of his, and so he was keeping mine. He swore up and down that I had his, but I never have to borrow channels because I always have my pouch on me, with 2 pair. He never mentioned this before when I asked if he had them before. He even stripped the bottom of the blue handles so he could ream out pipe.

1.) He lied that he didn't have them.

2.) Even if it were true that I _ever_ had his channels, if I returned them, he would be returning mine modified in a manner that I didn't approve of.

I tried using them the rest of the day, but I was so irritated, and couldn't stand the insulation being stripped off the bottom. At one point he swiped them back from me, and even scribbled my name out to f*ck with me.

At the end of the day, I took the pliers, and handed them to him, and said, "Keep these, I don't want them, but I want you to replace them. I'm pretty upset about this dude, that wasn't cool."

I had a new pair on Monday.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I will see if he left them where we were working tomorrow. Hes a decent guy so I hope it isnt an issue. I just need them and hate losing tools.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just thought of something... our tool list says channel lock 420's, mine were 430s I have seen some people with 430's. You dont think he would have taken them and discarded them? I hope not.........


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> One of my channels went missing a while ago, and the day after I asked both electricians I worked with, if maybe if got into their bag. I have my name written on both handles, on all of my tools. They both said they didn't have it.
> 
> At the end of the week, I was sent to work with one of them, and as he was walking buy I saw channellocks in his back pocket, with my name on them.
> 
> ...


That's what we're trying to tell you...sometimes it's best to just let it go.

~Joe


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> You think that bugs you? If you ever become a contractor you will be shocked how they the electricians treat your tools. Lost, stolen, abused, and destroyed and they act like its no big deal. Not apology, concern or even explanation. You are lucky to get a shoulder shrug.


I'd really like to know what kind of a phucked up workforce you have to deal with. Many of our contracrors still supply tools made in the 60's with no 3rd ground prong and no polarization. I swear I've used benders and threaders that were the 1st models submitted to U.L, after U.L was done testing them. All still intact, running like a well oiled machine and very well maintained. 

All contractor's tools are kept under separate lock and key and all are very well taken care of. I still posess every tool any contractor ever provided me, and never hesitated to use it for any other subsequent contractor, including speed wrenches, yankee screwdrivers, laser levels, rotosplits, ratchett sets, KO punches, I even have every powertool that every contractor "retired" at the conclusion of the job. Cost me over $1400 to keep them secure in gangboxes in my garage. 

With the possible exception of rickety wooden ladders, I've NEVER seen any electrician treat a contractor's tool as anything less than their own.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I'd really like to know what kind of a phucked up workforce you have to deal with. Many of our contracrors still supply tools made in the 60's with no 3rd ground prong and no polarization. I swear I've used benders and threaders that were the 1st models submitted to U.L, after U.L was done testing them. *All still intact, running like a well oiled machine and very well maintained.*





LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> With the possible exception of rickety wooden ladders, I've NEVER seen any electrician treat a contractor's tool as anything less than their own.


You are so full of chit how can you possibly move?

Do you even look at what you type?




LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I even have every powertool that every contractor "retired" at the conclusion of the job. Cost me over $1400 to keep them secure in gangboxes in my garage.


Leach.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ask a stupic question...*



lawnguylandsparky said:


> i'd really like to know what kind of a phucked up workforce you have to deal with....


ibew!!!


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I'd really like to know what kind of a phucked up workforce you have to deal with. Many of our contracrors still supply tools made in the 60's with no 3rd ground prong and no polarization. I swear I've used benders and threaders that were the 1st models submitted to U.L, after U.L was done testing them. All still intact, running like a well oiled machine and very well maintained.
> 
> All contractor's tools are kept under separate lock and key and all are very well taken care of. I still posess every tool any contractor ever provided me, and never hesitated to use it for any other subsequent contractor, including speed wrenches, yankee screwdrivers, laser levels, rotosplits, ratchett sets, KO punches, I even have every powertool that every contractor "retired" at the conclusion of the job. Cost me over $1400 to keep them secure in gangboxes in my garage.
> 
> With the possible exception of rickety wooden ladders, I've NEVER seen any electrician treat a contractor's tool as anything less than their own.


Sounds like you're a shoppie.

~Joe


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

So I finally find out why no one likes LawnGuySparkie:laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

The first contractor I ever went to work for on the very first day the JW I was with took me and outfitted me with most of the basics and a decent pouch. Sure, it came out of my cheque over several weeks but it sure helped with the initial dollar stretching. Then he told me "Now you've got some tools. Let's go see if we can teach you how to use them."


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

My best advice to the OP is the same advice given to me,,, keep your ass up and head down.

Get along, remember it is only a tool. Don't get sentimental about it. Don't be their sucker either. You can accomplish more with a positive attitude.

Everybody knows your attitude by the look on you face.

Lighten up and be thankful to be there.

Be a team player to get the job done.

"A good apprentice has the tool ready before the JW needs it."


----------

